
Is it time to centralize hiring? - nsedlet
https://medium.com/@nicksedlet/is-it-time-to-centralize-hiring-f0a9b963c8a4#.rryp3bqox
======
bobby_9x
Why would a company give another company so much power over their hiring
practices?

Hiring is an important skill for every successful company and the more you use
these centralized services, the more you will be dependent on them.

At some point they will realize this and start calling the shots and because
you now have none of the required hiring knowledge, you are stuck.

~~~
burgessaccount
Why assume that hiring is not a specialized skill, that centralized experts
can best provide? At my work we rely on outside experts to help us with our
marketing campaigns, our retirement packages, etc - we don't have expertise in
those areas and it is way more efficient to work with people who do. Would be
great to hire through someone who can look intelligently at predictors of job
performance, instead of resume + ineffable interview qualities.

~~~
cfbrow
This is exactly right. I went on an interview once, years back, for a company
that will remain unnamed.

Their hiring process was delegated to non-recruiting function hiring managers,
and had no structure to it whatsoever. I met with two different people I'd
have been working with, and neither had any idea how to structure an
interview, or ask questions that provided them the insight needed to determine
if I was capable of doing the job. There were all sorts of questions about
what I've done in the past, but nothing about what I intended to do, or how
I'd apply what I know to solve the specific problems the job was created to
solve.

------
burgessaccount
doesn't this approach have some geographic restrictions? With the centralized
hiring approach, aren't applicants still only willing to work in certain
locations?

~~~
nsedlet
Yes, fair point. To get the network effects (lots of pre-screened candidates
ready to hire, lots of relevant jobs for a given candidates) recruiter needs
to have a strong presence in every city it operates in

